# Dewalt DE6212 dovetail jig - setup



## Brookebond (Jan 10, 2010)

I recently purchased a DE6212 dovetail jig and am having problems figuring out how to use it. Can anybody give me some advice or tell me where I may be able to get set-up instructions or a user manual. 
Thanks all.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I found a topic over at the router forums that says the Dewalt dovetail jig is the same jig as the Porter-Cable 4212. Since both companies have the same parent company, that seems reasonable.

Here is the link to the PC4212 page on Rockler, which has two manuals on down the page you can download. If it is the same device, then maybe those manuals will work for you.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11437&site=ROCKLER

You have to hit the More Info tab to see the links to the manuals.


----------



## Brookebond (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Lifesaver - you really live up to your name. That was perfect advice and I have now downloaded the required manuals.

Cheers.


----------



## dust4tears (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is a quick Youtube search on the jig. I didnt see a specific one to Dewalt, but maybe you can watch one that is 'close to' the Dewalt version and get your answers~

Dewalt Dovetail jig search~


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad to be of help.


----------

